# Boring, Boring, Boring



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Come on everyone, what's been happening in your lives? I had a most surreal weekend that including being kidnapped by a Russian gymnast and half inching a tombstone.....

Beat that.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Not much happened in my life over the past week.

HTH


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm sure she tells all her clients she's a gymnast.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

alli said:


> I'm sure she tells all her clients she's a gymnast.


Now that was funny Alli, but she is, or was, before she broke her back falling of a beam, I've known her a while. She's on you-tube too.... (not that that's any recomendation...)


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

alli said:


> I'm sure she tells all her clients she's a gymnast.


ROFPMSL!!!!!! Nice one, alli!!!


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> ... half inching a tombstone....


Can you translate that to Yankish? What exactly does inching, let alone half inching a tombstone entail?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> Can you translate that to Yankish? What exactly does inching, let alone half inching a tombstone entail?


Don't worry, this Brit doesn't have a clue what he means!! I wondered what he was going on about when he text my cell phone - still none of the wiser!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Half inching = pinching, nicking, stealing


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

oh dear....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Half inching = pinching, nicking, stealing


Northern speak then......


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

At least I'm true to my roots....


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> At least I'm true to my roots....


So am I.....innit? Know wot I mean??? lol


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

OMG, you're a chav!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> OMG, you're a chav!


You and I are heading for a major falling out...........


----------

